# Got It Free



## xos (Dec 1, 2007)

what is it?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

It looks like a S.maculatus to me....


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice score







I agree with Moondemon!


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Mac...


----------



## xos (Dec 1, 2007)

thx.

It's about 7" and fed primarily feeder goldfish


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

very Nice mac your very lucky


----------



## xos (Dec 1, 2007)

TJcali said:


> very Nice mac your very lucky


yeah. thanks again craigslist..

quick question for you guys:

what's gonna happen if I put this 7" with 10 8" reds in a 375?

I would wait til it bulks up, eats smelt and off live (1-2 months)


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

If you introduce it with your pygos he will probably shoal with them and then take them out one by one since it is one of the more aggressive serras


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

very nice














beef him up


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice specimen you got there!...He rocks like a CCR concert!!!...


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Da said:


> Nice specimen you got there!...He rocks like a CCR concert!!!...


'Da' Manster! and his crazy CCR,









Very Nice, I agree that it looks like a Mac


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks like a killer







Also, can't argue with the price. Great find!


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

nice fish can't beat a freebie


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

nice maculatus,very very bud


----------



## xos (Dec 1, 2007)

****** said:


> If you introduce it with your pygos he will probably shoal with them and then take them out one by one since it is one of the more aggressive serras


I hear ya. day 3. keeping a close eye..


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

Maybe he'll turn out to think he's a red. lol With that big of a tank I'm curious to see how long the cohab lasts. Keep us updated. Oh and thats some killer looking driftwood!


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

fantastic piranhas guy


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Great photo's!..It's so funny and cute how it seems like they are all posing for the camera!...Good luck at shoaling them!...They rock like a DAVID LEE ROTH concert!!!...


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

xos said:


> View attachment 195719


Which one is he.....Oh I see him, the one with the teeth sticking out all over the place.

Nice grab.


----------



## xos (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks. It does not look good. Seems like the Mac is getting picked on... keeping an even closer eye.


----------



## xos (Dec 1, 2007)

reset.

















may just give it to a freind...


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

That's terrible!!!







WHY CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG!!!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Glad to see that you removed it from the shoal, at least you tried it and see that it doesnt work well.
If I were you though I would set up another tank and keep it, but macs are my personal favorite P


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Good thing you put the divider bro it's funny how everyone thought the mac would take them out one by one (so did I jiji)


----------



## xos (Dec 1, 2007)

yeah. It's gone. My buddy has it now in a solo set up..


----------

